# How do I change file creation times on a fat32



## tim-m89 (Jul 6, 2013)

I am able to create a file on a mounted fat32 filesystem. What I would like to do is go through each file in a directory in a alphabetical order and modify the files' creation time so that creation time is in the same order as alphabetical. This is because some media players choose to order by when the file was created. Thanks*.*


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jul 6, 2013)

Does touch(1) work on FAT32 filesystems?


----------



## tim-m89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Terry_Kennedy said:
			
		

> Does touch(1) work on FAT32 filesystems?



By the looks of the documentation though it only handles modification and access times but not creation.


----------



## MorgothV8 (Jul 6, 2013)

Seems like hard to do. I looked at C's: utime, utimes etc. - they can modify access and creation time. Documentation says that creation time can be changed by changing inode modification time. And there are no inodes in _a_ FAT32 filesystem - so I don't actually know what creation time on FAT32 is.


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 6, 2013)

Try fatsort.


----------

